# HELP! Red rectum after pooping



## roxygrl6009 (Nov 20, 2009)

My cockatiel, Grey, had a red "tissue" coming out of her rectum after pooping. This started today. She seems to really be straining to poop and when she is finally able to get it out, her rectum prolapses and the poop is small. The "tissue" that is our of her rectum seems to be bothering her. She also seems sleepier than normal. She is eating and drinking normally. We took her to our avian vet and he "pushed" the tissue back inside her rectum with a lubricated cotton swab and said it was something similar to a hemorrhoid. He did a fecal sample and grain stain, but we won't have those results until Thursday. Has anyone else experienced this with their cockatiel? Her swollen rectum is really bothering me and it is scary to watch her poop because for that moment it looks like her insides are going to come out  The vet didn't seem to concerned so I was hoping for some feedback from you guys. Grey and I thank you for your help


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

On some occasions, you can push a prolapse back into the body and it will heal itself. That sounds like that was what your vet was hoping for. In this case though, it sounds like the prolapse will need to be surgically repaired. I would call the vet back and tell them that the prolapse has come back out and that you need to discuss other options for your bird. For now, keep the tissue outside of the body moist with lubricant or water. If the tissue dries, it can die and become irrepairable.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She could also be egg bound which would be part of the problem. Has she been laying eggs recently? What's her diet like?


----------



## roxygrl6009 (Nov 20, 2009)

She is on a pellet diet supplemented with nutriberries. The vet said she wasn't reproductive now so it's not that. Definitely sounds like a prolapse so I will have to call the vet in the morning... Thank you so much.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This article is mostly about egg binding but there's some information on emergency home care for treating a prolapse at the bottom: http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-eggbinding.html

There's more info on prolapses at http://www.justcockatiels.net/egg-related-problems.html This article is mostly about egg binding too, but talks about what the vet will do, mostly in in section #7 at the bottom. It mentions the use of sutures to keep the tissue in place, and this might be what your vet needs to do since the tissue won't stay in by itself.

Good luck, I hope everything turns out OK!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> She is on a pellet diet supplemented with nutriberries.


BTW Nutriberries are equivalent to pellets so this is basically an all-pellet diet. It would be helpful to give her vegetables and some plain seed too. There's more info on the ideal diet at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27479


----------



## roxygrl6009 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you so so much for your help. The website were informative. There is so much to learn about these little guys!


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

How is she feeling?


----------

